# Tips for losing baby weight?



## Noodlebear

I don't want anyone to come along and say the obvious lol 'just eat like a rabbit and exercise'. 
I don't eat badly (she says eating wine gums) I won't tell myself I can never have unhealthy food because that never works for me and I'll just binge eventually and I do get out and exercise.

I just wondered if anyone found anything particularly helpful when shedding that last awkward bit of weight?


----------



## MrsNorthman

I tried myself and only got so far, still had about a stone and a half to lose at 5 months pp and I was due back to work so I needed to fit into my old clothes trousers, dont have enough money to buy a new wardrope :cry:

So I joined slimming world and the weight fell off, in 3 months I was down to my pre preggers weight plus a few extra pounds ( after this weekend though that could be a different story :blush:) and tbh its not that hard. Plus I did sweet fa exercise as I am working full time and commuting so no time for that as before I had lo I use to go out walking every night, naively thought I would still be doing that :haha:.

Is there a sw group near you?


----------



## sandilion

Well, now that i have finished up BF I am going to be starting myself on the 'Grapefruit diet" I actually personally swear by it.... its what helped me shed weight and get myself nice and trim for my wedding! All i did was eat half a grapefruit before every meal. Grapefruits have natural fat burning enzymes in them and for me it really truly worked. But you have to eat well also. 

I couldn't do it while BF as grapefruits are very high acidic fruits and it gave my LO shocking reflux. So if you are BF at all i don't recommend it. 

I find the yellow grapefruits to be a lot better (results wise and taste!) than the red ones. :)

Edit:

I will admit i have no idea if it will work with my baby weight, but i don't see why it wouldn't.


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi, I second slimming world...its brilliant. As soon as i stopped bf I joined again (although you can do it while bf) and ive lost 1 stone and 3lb in 12 weeks! I am now just back to my pre preg weight. I have to say I wasnt perfect on it too so you can lose loads quickly...and you can still eat your wine gums..just not loads :)


----------



## BeachyBronzer

i had great intentions to work out to dvds when lo was younger and in his swing or playmat. but to be honest i just watched telly and ate. lol.

what helped me lose the weight was to stop trying to diet or exercise! i am crap at sticking to a diet or exercising. i just ate a bit healthier and went out walking loads. pushing a heavy pram up and down the roads helped. i would walk for about a half hour or an hour really fast. 
so plenty walking worked for me. and lo got plenty fresh air too.


----------



## Justagirlxx

There really is no other way to loose weight besides to cut calories and exercise. That's the best way!


----------



## sandilion

Justagirlxx said:


> There really is no other way to loose weight besides to cut calories and exercise. That's the best way!

Yep exactly, there is no easy way unfortunately. We gotta put in the hard work to then reap the results.


----------



## Katy Bug

Not eating has proved success for me. May sound bad but that's pretty much how I dropped 25 pounds after birth. I have 10 more pounds to go to get to my pre pregnancy weight and even more to loser after that. It's hard to exercise right now and eating is putting me at a stand still :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

I wish I knew! Breastfeeding makes me so hungry I've actually put on weight :cry:


----------



## bumblebeexo

Take the pram out and go for a walk.. Everyday! I did this for a while and managed to lose a lot. Then I stopped.. Need to get started again.
Also.. 30 day shred? I've not tried it (yet) but I am going to attempt it.
Just try and stick to your meals, no snacks inbetween.


----------



## vintagecat

I lost my baby weight with breastfeeding, but the rest came off simply by not having time to eat. :haha: I eat a lot of tofu, salad, granola, fish, and cheese. I don't eat lots of snacks or sweets and it seems to be working well without having to exercise.


----------



## DominoSpooky

I second slimming world. I joined on the 1st August and have lost 1 stone 9 ibs and have 4 ibs to go until I am at my pre-pregnancy weight. The plan is so easy and all us eat the same including LO. Xxx


----------



## Noodlebear

I lost a lot of the weight through breast feeding and going for walks with the pushchair, just have that stubborn stone to go. 
Every single person on this site knows that healthy eating and exercise are important, I wouldn't have posted this if those things alone had worked for me and let's face it, finding time to go to the toilet is an achievement sometimes let alone prepare and cook the perfect healthy meal every single day - hence the reason for the post. 

I wanted to see if any other mums had found something in particular that they feel aided their weight loss - which is also why I specifically requested none of the 'eat right and exercise' responses  Thank you for the advice ladies, currently having a nosy on the slimming world website! :) x


----------



## Noodlebear

ALSO - has anyone just tried slimming world online? And would you still recommend that? Slightly phobic of being in a group talking about how much of a chubster I am haha x


----------



## sandilion

Bevziibubble said:


> I wish I knew! Breastfeeding makes me so hungry I've actually put on weight :cry:

Yep this was my issue, BF made weight loss impossible no matter how hard i tried. :(


----------



## Nomis mummy

I stop eating After 7pm. Once or twice a week, I give in and will allow myself a treat to eat till 8pm. I am 4lbs away from per pregnancy weight. DD is 4 months old


----------



## Bevziibubble

sandilion said:


> Bevziibubble said:
> 
> 
> I wish I knew! Breastfeeding makes me so hungry I've actually put on weight :cry:
> 
> Yep this was my issue, BF made weight loss impossible no matter how hard i tried. :(Click to expand...

People kept telling me that BF would melt the weight away. They lied! :haha:


----------



## mommy0629

The only way I've ever lost weight in my life is to _seriously_ restrict my calorie intake. If I eat more than 1200 calories a day, there's no way I'll loose, no matter how much I excersize.

I'm in the US so we have different products here I'm sure, but what I'm doing is replacing my lunch and dinner with frozen low-cal meals instead (Lean Cuisine, Healthy Choice etc.) and when I need a snack I'm either having a piece of fruit or a 100 calorie pack. That's the only way I'm be able to easily restrict my calorie intake enough without practically starving myself. It's ALL about portion control, that's the #1 thing. My mom is using NutraSystem ( where they send you all your meals and snacks) but that food looks gross  The frozen meals from the grocery store taste MUCH better and it's the same concept (plus cheaper). I sort of made my own NutraSystem or Jenny Craig program ;) I've been loosing about a pound per week and I rarely get a chance to excersise properly.


----------



## Noodlebear

Bevziibubble said:


> sandilion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bevziibubble said:
> 
> 
> I wish I knew! Breastfeeding makes me so hungry I've actually put on weight :cry:
> 
> Yep this was my issue, BF made weight loss impossible no matter how hard i tried. :(Click to expand...
> 
> People kept telling me that BF would melt the weight away. They lied! :haha:Click to expand...

I found that BF did get rid of some of the weight but mostly helped change my shape in that it sped up the process of everything in my tummy going back to its normal size....Painfully! lol. I wouldn't say it helped beyond that though


----------



## aimee-lou

I cannot stress how good the Hairy Bikers diet plan is. 

Sounds daft, but their recipes have allowed me and hubby to lose 3 stone between up since the beginning of October! :wacko: He's lost 2 and I've lost 1 and I've actually had to start eating junk again now as I hit 9st9 (which was my target) and just kept on losing weight. Now I'm PG again I'm just working on a level and eating plenty of dairy. The recipes are amazing and tasty and really simple (like tonight's dinner of sweet and spicy salmon with noodles and stir fry veg). Basically it's calorie counting, but by following their recipes and their tips it's been really easy and we've also changed a lot of the ways we eat in the long run too! 

Good luck however you choose to do it.


----------



## MrsNorthman

Noodlebear said:


> ALSO - has anyone just tried slimming world online? And would you still recommend that? Slightly phobic of being in a group talking about how much of a chubster I am haha x

I think doing it online would be fine as well once you have the will power to stick to it. 

The group is brilliant however, I still go even though I am target as its an hour out of the house and a cuppa and a chat with other women ( all ages and all shapes and sizes), honestly its just about sharing tips and saying what type of a week you had and I had weeks were I put on weight but no cares as everyone else at some point has a bad week!!! 

It did make me stick to it a bit better as I knew I would be facing the scales and the group!!! Tomorrow night I will go even though I know I have put on about 3 pound in the last week, I swear I actually havent stop eating crap :cry:


----------



## AngelofTroy

sandilion said:


> Well, now that i have finished up BF I am going to be starting myself on the 'Grapefruit diet" I actually personally swear by it.... its what helped me shed weight and get myself nice and trim for my wedding! All i did was eat half a grapefruit before every meal. Grapefruits have natural fat burning enzymes in them and for me it really truly worked. But you have to eat well also.
> 
> I couldn't do it while BF as grapefruits are very high acidic fruits and it gave my LO shocking reflux. So if you are BF at all i don't recommend it.
> 
> I find the yellow grapefruits to be a lot better (results wise and taste!) than the red ones. :)
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I will admit i have no idea if it will work with my baby weight, but i don't see why it wouldn't.

Please be careful if you're taking meds and eating grapefruit:

https://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/2474.aspx?CategoryID=73&SubCategoryID=103

Sounds crazy but it can multiply the doses of common drugs such as antihistamines and antidepressants.


----------



## Olivermsmummy

I'm another slimming world person heading to 2 stone now (baby weight was 1 stone but I put on a stone when I stopped smoking 2 1/2 years ago so now shifting that!) I love it and eat none stop lol

Edit to add: I would recommend going to a group, everyone is in the same boat (or has been) and the additional support is great! The group I go to also has a closed fb page where we all chat and help each other out during the week!


----------



## Cherrybomb143

Try eating clean. Its not a diet but apparently a way of life. You eat foods that are fresh and no white foods. I.e. Sugar, white breads, pasta, white rice.

Then add tons of fresh food. You also eat every 1-2 hrs so its perfect for BF.
I am starting it today...Maybe.. lol

I have done a day or two of 30 day shred and its HARD work. But worth it.
I now walking the baby for a good hour :D


----------



## CertainTurton

Noodlebear said:


> ALSO - has anyone just tried slimming world online? And would you still recommend that? Slightly phobic of being in a group talking about how much of a chubster I am haha x

You can do it online but I really would reccommend going to a group if you can. I always lose more when I do. Its great for tips and support and like a pp said, its time away and a cuppa. I do find the accountability good as well. YOu dont have to say your weight or target, and if you do gain you dont have to say how much or anything. I expect there will be people larger and smaller than you but its all very supportive! :hugs: why not give it a go for a couple of weeks (pay a week at a time to begin with). Right...Im off to weigh in now...not been a great week so we shall see (I will let you know :p)


----------



## Noodlebear

Good luck, *CertainTurton*!! :)


----------



## CertainTurton

Noodlebear said:


> Good luck, *CertainTurton*!! :)

LOL thanks! I stayed the same which is great as ive had 2 bad weeks :) Group was good, lots of support for next week and getting back on plan


----------

